# Pcola Pier



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Any action today?? Kings, Lings? Neep tide has been messing everything up!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Muddy water, was 0/1 on cobia, lots of small sharks, a black drum and the biggest bull red I have seen in a long time. Had the pleasure of netting it for the guy and got a beer in return.. The fish was 3ft long + and a good 40lbs.. This guy is around 6'3 or so for a size comparison..


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice. Hopefully it will be better tomorrow!


----------

